# The Great Deciever (Sketch)



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, there's not too much here but this is something I've been doodling away at for a couple of days now whenever I managed to squeeze in a couple free minutes. 

For being all powerful super entities, I always thought the idea of the C'tan being a bunch of floating naked guys was a little...Lame. So without further ado: A re-imagining.


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

thats f'n awesome...wish the model looked like that...most rep-worthy

:chuffed:


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

....but for some reason i must spread some around before giving you any more?...  ....never seen that before


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey man, no worries- the compliments are good enough as it is. :biggrin:


----------

